# Spätzünder Gamescom Code



## ErikE (2. September 2014)

*Spätzünder Gamescom Code*

Hi,
ein wenig spät aber ich hoffe, dass mir trotzdem noch jemand helfen kann. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gamescom Ticket Code. Dieser Code steht auf eurer Gamescom Eintrittskarte unten rechts und sieht in etwa so aus:
jdsa56dshj87

Falls ihr den noch nicht eingelöst habt (für League of Legends) und es auch nicht vorhabt würde ich euch bitten mir den per Pm zu schicken.
Viele Grüße an alle, dies gelesen haben!


----------



## Lok92 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Spätzünder Gamescom Code*

Hey,

ich habe leider keinen Code, aber falls du hier nicht fündig wirst. Kannst du mal bei Ebay vorbeischaun, dort werden sie Haufenweise rausgehaun 

Lg


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Spätzünder Gamescom Code*

Da hat er sich extra hier registriert um Codes zu gammeln.


----------



## keinnick (3. September 2014)

*AW: Spätzünder Gamescom Code*

Wo ist das Problem? Er hat doch freundlich gefragt. Hätte ich ne Eintrittskarte rumliegen, hätte ich ihm den Code geschickt.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Spätzünder Gamescom Code*

Welche User hier sieht das denn als Problem an?


----------



## keinnick (3. September 2014)

*AW: Spätzünder Gamescom Code*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Welche User hier sieht das denn als Problem an?



Folgender User scheinbar? 



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Da hat er sich extra hier registriert um Codes zu gammeln.


----------



## Zeus18 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Spätzünder Gamescom Code*



keinnick schrieb:


> Folgender User scheinbar?


 

Nein eigentlich nicht!


----------



## ErikE (3. September 2014)

*AW: Spätzünder Gamescom Code*

Trotzdem danke.

Interesse besteht immernoch, falls hier doch noch jemand mit ner Eintrittskarte drüber stolpert! 

Und an Lok92: Ich habe, zuindest gefühlt, bereits jedes Bild, was es von Gamescom Karten im Internet gibt auf diesen Code gescannt aber die wurden alle schon benutzt, die ich versucht habe.  Aber im Notfall wäre das ne Idee. Danke.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (19. September 2014)

*AW: Spätzünder Gamescom Code*

Keiner wird jemanden ein Bild geben der sich extra nur dafür irgendwo anmeldet. Das wäre Verschwendung


----------



## endgame (24. September 2014)

*AW: Spätzünder Gamescom Code*



ErikE schrieb:


> Trotzdem danke.
> 
> Interesse besteht immernoch, falls hier doch noch jemand mit ner Eintrittskarte drüber stolpert!
> 
> Und an Lok92: Ich habe, zuindest gefühlt, bereits jedes Bild, was es von Gamescom Karten im Internet gibt auf diesen Code gescannt aber die wurden alle schon benutzt, die ich versucht habe.  Aber im Notfall wäre das ne Idee. Danke.


 
Ich werde meine gleich oder dann morgen mal raussuchen & sie dir abfotografiert schicken! 

lg,
Dennis


----------

